# CC3 vs Dunjinni



## rom90125 (Jul 4, 2006)

I already own Dunjinni and I get use out of it (mainly drawing dungeon/cavern maps).  I really like the look of CC3 and wouldn't mind trying it out but I don't know if I need another mapping program.  I've read the reviews, visited the site, but I still have doubts.  Can someone who has used both Dunjinni and CC3 (or CC2) give me their opinion/comparison?


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 4, 2006)

I asked the opposite question before CC3 came out - should I pick up Dundjinni? 

I think the thread was eaten in the server crash, but the general consensus was don't bother, just enjoy the fan-created artwork (which I've been doing, thank you *very * much, Dunjinni users community.  ).


----------



## Ayrk (Jul 5, 2006)

I've just finished going through the tutorials for CC3 and I've used Dundjinni quite a bit. Here are my thoughts:

1. Obviously Dundjinni cannot do overland maps (there is the campaign pack but it appears to have problems and can only do close up maps). I was able to put together a very decent overland map in about 20 minutes using the CC3 tutorial. Since you can zoom in and out with no degredation of quality, the same map can go from continent, to country, to regional, and back.

2. For the floorplan building, I did find Dundjinni a little easier to use, but a lot more restricted. The quality of the CC3 maps vs. the Dundjinni map are about equal, especially when you incorporate the DJ art in the CC3 program. One major difference was in the time it took to put the map together. While I mentioned that DJ was easier, CC3 was actually quicker due simply to the difference in performance between the two packages.

3. I have one major problem with Dundjinni. After many months of using the package, one day when I tried to load it, I got an "improper installation" error. I went through the 14 page thread on their message boards regarding this problem but none of their suggestions solved the problem. It has been many months since a new patch or art package was released so I'm not certain if this problem will ever be resolved. What it means for me is that I had to install it on a different (and much slower) machine since it refuses to run on my current one (even though it used to). CC3 obviously doesn't have this problem and ProFantasy has always had good reviews regarding their tech support.

4. Finally, CC3 has none of the silly license restrictions on their art that Dundjinni does, so it you have any thoughts of commercially publishing your maps the desicision should be easy.

I'm working on writing up a full review of CC3 in the next week or so.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 5, 2006)

Ayrk said:
			
		

> 4. Finally, CC3 has none of the silly license restrictions on their art that Dundjinni does, so it you have any thoughts of commercially publishing your maps the desicision should be easy.




I'm still amazed that there are restirctions on the use of the art in Dundjinni.  Why would you make a toolset product and then restrict the use of the tools?

It'd be like MS Powerpoint not letting you use presentations you create for business use without a fee if you use some of the animated word features.


----------



## Scorch (Jul 6, 2006)

How about printing to different paper sizes?  Do either support printing to plotters or paper sizes other than standard US letter?

Scorch


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 6, 2006)

CC3 *should* be able to drive a plotter but don't quote me on that.


----------



## 3catcircus (Jul 6, 2006)

Scorch said:
			
		

> How about printing to different paper sizes?  Do either support printing to plotters or paper sizes other than standard US letter?
> 
> Scorch




Like CC2, CC3 is vector-based - you can scale the drawing to whatever drawing size or paper size you have, so, yes, a plotter can be used (I've printed out maps using an HP 1055-series plotter and 34x44 plotter sheets).  If you only have letter (or A4) sized paper, but want to scale the maps (1" = 5' or whatever), you can tile the pages.


----------



## Ayrk (Jul 6, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It'd be like MS Powerpoint not letting you use presentations you create for business use without a fee if you use some of the animated word features.




If it somehow lessened the use of animated word features in PowerPoint, I would support that fee in a heartbeat.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 6, 2006)

Ayrk said:
			
		

> If it somehow lessened the use of animated word features in PowerPoint, I would support that fee in a heartbeat.




Ok, you have a good point.


----------



## glass (Jul 6, 2006)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> CC3 *should* be able to drive a plotter but don't quote me on that.



It's a Windows program isn't it? You should be able to print to anything with a Windows driver, shouldn't you?


glass.


----------



## glass (Jul 6, 2006)

Ayrk said:
			
		

> If it somehow lessened the use of animated word features in PowerPoint, I would support that fee in a heartbeat.



That was my first thought, too! 


glass.


----------

